# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Nebido TRT

## jimmy79

I'm getting my first shot of Nebido (Testosterone - Undecanoate) this Thursday.

Its a 4ml shot. I suspect its going to be painful.

What are other's experiences whom have started Nebido?

----------


## lovbyts

Why do you think that? If the doctor does a good job NO it should not be painful. MAKE him inject SLOW. Trust me, it makes a world of difference. By slow I mean 4 ml should take him 4+ minutes to inject. That seems like a long time but what is longer, 4-5 minutes to inject or 4 or 5 DAYS worth of SORE butt????

----------


## marcus300

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ido&highlight=

----------


## Far from massive

Damn had never heard about Nebido,

Figures that our wimpy lawyer/special interest dominated media machine would water it down to 750mg instead of doing an investigation into the injection rates/techniques involved in the cough cases, I am just speculating of course but I bet technique is as much a culprit with this drug as any other coughing onset after AAS injection.

Thanks for the thread, the stuff looks really promising and in addition to the convenience of only having 4 ( or maybe 5 with the 750mg) injections per year, it should also be cheaper for the patient compared to weekly injections. This could be a huge advantage for people like me who would go on HRT but have no insurance so really don't wanna shell out 4-6 thousand a year on HRT and related costs.

----------


## jimmy79

Painless. Don't know why I worried :-)

----------


## zaggahamma

good to know

----------


## flatscat

please keep us updated in detail

----------


## bd50

is the nebido shot only once per month? and is it the entire 4ml in one shot? 

thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

> is the nebido shot only once per month? and is it the entire 4ml in one shot? 
> 
> thanks


i believe its like only a couple times a year

----------


## jimmy79

every 10 weeks. entire 4ml is 1 shot.

----------


## zaggahamma

5 times a year...nice

----------


## marcus300

Every 10-12 (1000mgs 4ml) weeks depending on what your BW comes back with.

Mines every 12 wks

----------


## flatscat

And you think it is a worthwhile type of delivery Marcus?

----------


## marcus300

> And you think it is a worthwhile type of delivery Marcus?


 Delivery? yes of course ive not had a problem with the injections and many times ive put half in each bicep or delt, even if i put the whole volume in one area ive never had any issues.

This therapy is far superior than any other HRT therapy i've ever used and it will without doubt be the future of HRT IMHO.

----------


## flatscat

Then I guess the stability of your levels is g2g as well. Been waiting for it to hit the US market - friggen FDA. Thanks

----------


## yoyoma1

I'm a little confused about nebido. 

what exactly is in the 4ml dose? 

does the high amount of test injected all at once cause major sides? i'm prone to hairloss on test and would think one huge injection would cause me to go bald fast.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm a little confused about nebido. 
> 
> what exactly is in the 4ml dose? 
> 
> does the high amount of test injected all at once cause major sides? i'm prone to hairloss on test and would think one huge injection would cause me to go bald fast.


its a different form of test..it isnt the same as like shooting 4ml of test cyp or enanth

----------


## yoyoma1

awesome, thanks

----------


## jimmy79

forum timed out.

----------


## jimmy79

Its been 2 weeks now since I had the 4ml shot. I feel awesome!
I started having a lot more energy after only about 2 days.
I feel more energized in the mornings and where I used to feel all tired and run-down I am now ready to face the world :P
Only 1 downside is my 2 little boys are about 1/2 the size they used to be.

Next shot in about 3.5 weeks.

/j

----------


## marcus300

Thats the magic of Nebido  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thats the magic of Nebido


hence the new avy

----------


## jimmy79

Its been about 4 weeks after my first injection.

Do you guys think my testosterone levels are at its peak now? Will it go higher, stabilize or start going lower?
Does anyone have a graph for the Nebido absorption rate?

/j

----------


## bass

wow this sounds great! so this is not available in the US?!

Jimmy, the only way to find out your levels is to do a blood work. best of luck to you, i am really interested to read more about your experience with it.

----------


## jimmy79

NEW Blood work after 1 month of Nebido!!

Bloodwork Before(15 Oct 2010):
Total Testosterone 210 ng/dl
Free Testosterone 6.34 ng/dl
SHBG 19.8 nmol/l
Estradiol (E2) 18 pg/ml
Prolactin 3.8 ng/ml
IGF-1 (Somatomedin) 184 ug/l (115-307 ref range)
Weight: 70 (154 pounds)

Bloodwork Today:
Total Testosterone 488 ng/dl
Free Testosterone 15 ng/dl
SHBG 19.4 nmol/l
Estradiol (E2) 29 pg/ml
Prolactin 5.9 ng/ml
S-Albumin 45 g/L
Weight: 75 (165 pounds)

I wish I could explain how good I feel. I have definitely lost a certain amount of fat.
It is a pitty these labs here don't give reference ranges for all the tests. If someone could help me out?

/j

----------


## zaggahamma

no ref ranges but you listed the measurements(ng/dl, etc.) and the before numbers as well so we can see how the numbers improved and most importantly you can feel it....how often do you plan to do bloodwork...r u going to test bf%?..

like traditional trt injections where you hear of different doses and frequency....with this large shot (nebido) and its frequency of every 4 months?, are the doses also different per individual?

----------


## marcus300

You will need to do the loading phase before your running at peak, who h I presume your going to be having your second I section soon, its great to hear your feeling better. I have one injection every 12 and feel great.

----------


## bass

you lost fat and gained weight?! are you saying your gains are all muscle? do you expect your test levels to go up from here or they'll taper down?




> NEW Blood work after 1 month of Nebido!!
> 
> Bloodwork Before(15 Oct 2010):
> Total Testosterone 210 ng/dl
> Free Testosterone 6.34 ng/dl
> SHBG 19.8 nmol/l
> Estradiol (E2) 18 pg/ml
> Prolactin 3.8 ng/ml
> IGF-1 (Somatomedin) 184 ug/l (115-307 ref range)
> ...

----------


## jimmy79

I found a graph on a medical site. It says the peak is at 10days. There after your T goes down very, very slowly. So I'm on my way down :-)
2nd shot in 2 weeks.

/j

----------


## zaggahamma

> I found a graph on a medical site. It says the peak is at 10days. There after your T goes down very, very slowly. So I'm on my way down :-)
> 2nd shot in 2 weeks.
> 
> /j


thats interesting....peak in 10 days but after a month you were @ high 400's but feeling great...i'd like to know where you were around day 10...please keep us posted jimmy

----------


## jimmy79

I'm going to be in a different country at day 10 of my second shot. So I might be able to get BW done there, will try my best... otherwise its going to be Day 10 of my 3rd Shot :-)

I feel Super Fantastic! My best investment yet by far.

/j

----------


## jimmy79

The dosage stays the same for everybody. Just the frequency changes from 10 weeks minimum to 12 weeks maximum depending on your blood-work.

I read 1 research paper where they tested a frequency of 6 weeks and they said that the testosterone started accumulating because of the short intervals. I can't see the bad in that ;-)

I don't have a way to test bf%, but I will post before & after pictures next year some time.

----------


## jimmy79

2nd Shot was yesterday. 1/2 right side, 1/2 left side. I counted 39 days between the first and 2nd shot. (5.5 weeks?!)
I'm going on a 1-month traveling holiday so I don't know if I'll be in a gym much. Any tips? :-)

----------


## zaggahamma

> 2nd Shot was yesterday. 1/2 right side, 1/2 left side. I counted 39 days between the first and 2nd shot. (5.5 weeks?!)
> I'm going on a 1-month traveling holiday so I don't know if I'll be in a gym much. Any tips? :-)


situps, pushups, jump rope, possibly dips

----------


## jimmy79

What everybody has been waiting for :-)
Got my 3rd Shot! Did my bloodwork 10 days after the shot so this should be my peak values. My Estrogen seems a bit high, should I be taking something for this or just leave it?

I have put the values that I had before starting Nebido last year between *'s.
Just to compare before & after Nebido.

Total Testosterone (8.0-27.1 nmol/l)	*31.13* *7.31*
Free Testosterone(180-536 pmol/l)	*940* *220*
Estradiol(28-156 pmol/l) *171* *68*
Prolactin(4.1-18.4 ng/mL) *16.4* *3.8*
Progesterone(0.7-4.7 nmol/l) 2.4	*1.3*
SHBG(11.4-52.3 nmol/l) 19.6	*19.8*
Somatomedin/IGF-1(115-307ug/l) 281	*184*
DHEA(3.0-13.0 umol/L) 3.4	*4.4*
Albumin(35-52 g/L) 42	*49*
FSH(1.2-15.8 IU/l) 0.2	*3.2*
LH(1.3-9.6 IU/l) 0.5	*4.7*
TSH(0.27-4.2 uIU/mL) 0.75	*1.24*
T3(3.8-6.0 pmol/L) 5.7	*4.8*
T4(10.16-22.00 pmol/L) 14.3	*17.7*
[email protected](142-651 nmol/l) 572	*494*
ACTH(1.6-13.9 pmol/l) 12.0	*4.7*
Ferritin(23.9-336.2 ng/mL) 74.7	
Vitamin D (30-100 ng/mL) *25.5*

My Testosterone looks pretty amazing for TRT. I'm just worried about the Prolactin and Estrogen. Any ideas?

I've started a prescription Vitamin D supplement today for that deficiency so that should be sorted out :P

Thyroid also seems to be going slower. hmmmm.. bad?

 :Hmmmm:

----------


## jimmy79

897ng/dl total testosterone ! :-)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> What everybody has been waiting for :-)
> Got my 3rd Shot! Did my bloodwork 10 days after the shot so this should be my peak values. My Estrogen seems a bit high, should I be taking something for this or just leave it?
> 
> I have put the values that I had before starting Nebido last year between *'s.
> Just to compare before & after Nebido.
> 
> Total Testosterone (8.0-27.1 nmol/l)	*31.13* *7.31*
> Free Testosterone(180-536 pmol/l)	*940* *220*
> Estradiol(28-156 pmol/l) *171* *68*
> ...


Remember your TSH is read inversely ....so if you started out with 1.24 and now you are .75 your thyroid has actually gotten higher.....in TSH low means high and high means low

Your T3 has gotten higher ( read normally not inversely)
Your T4 has lowered ( read normally)

assuming your first BW is between the *astericks*

Hope this make sense......

----------


## marcus300

Once you have finished the loading phase and things have settled down your values should be within range. I told you it was amazing  :Smilie:

----------


## flatscat

When is the FDA going to pull their head out? Geeze

----------


## Spartans09

I just took my first dose of nebido today and am excited. I'm not too familiar with ACTH-yours seems high. Any thoughts? 
Also, have you thought about supplementing DHEA?

----------


## BeastintheSheets

Your free T, estradial, and acth are quite scary. I wonder how long those stay that high.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Your free T, estradial, and acth are quite scary. I wonder how long those stay that high.


i think at least the free t and total t were reversed???????

----------


## flatscat

^^^^^ Es Verdad

and they look fine to me

----------


## BeastintheSheets

e2 is out of range, free t is double the highest ref range number. lol I was just curious how long those numbers stayed like that, otherwise he's going to need an anti e.

----------


## zaggahamma

> e2 is out of range, free t is double the highest ref range number. lol I was just curious how long those numbers stayed like that, otherwise he's going to need an anti e.


i think at least the free t and total t were reversed??????? pretty sure..

e2 different story????

and y the lol?

----------


## flatscat

Does it not appear that he has free where total should be and total where free should be to you? His free is nowhere near double then, only 4 above, lol

----------


## jimmy79

jpkman, flatscat, that what also went through my mind when I saw the results the first time, but its not the case.
I just double checked the values on the BW and everything I posted is 100% correct. I did notice that in South Africa we use different measurement units than other countries so I have converted them here for you:
South Africa measurements (mol/l):
Total Testosterone (8.0-27.1 nmol/l)	31.13	*7.31*
Free Testosterone(180-536 pmol/l)	940	*220*

Other Countries(ng/dl):
Total Testosterone(230-781 ng/dl)	897.47	*210.7*
Free Testosterone(5.19-15.44 ng/dl)	27.08 *6.34*

Hope that makes sense to everyone :-)

I don't know for how long these values will stay this high but I'm going to do another test in 2 weeks maby. Then we can draw a graph :P
I see in some countries they give different reference ranges as well... like some give 300-1200 ng/dl.

Maby I should do an E2 test next week just to check whats happening there... ?

/J

----------


## jimmy79

SlimmerMe, Thanks for the explanation. I never knew TSH was faster with lower numbers. Good news for me! :-)

Spartans09, I made a mistake with the ACTH. The 54.8 is in pg/mL. So converted it is 12 pmol/l. Still at the high end.
Checked all the other measurement units and the rest is all correct. Damn, why don't they just stick to 1 unit worldwide, eish!

BeastintheSheets, free t is double yeah! well, that explains why I feel like a trillion bucks ;-)

I don't know if supplementing with DHEA is such a good idea. I wanted to check my Pregnenolone but they can't do that BW here  :Frown: 

/J

----------


## flatscat

I stand corrected, sorry bout that.

you should feel like a spartan about now with free numbers - get after it!!!

Marcus,

Did you see similar numbers in the same time frame?

----------


## marcus300

> I stand corrected, sorry bout that.
> 
> you should feel like a spartan about now with free numbers - get after it!!!
> 
> Marcus,
> 
> Did you see similar numbers in the same time frame?


I was at the top end of my range while loading and I felt amazing and after I settled down into my 12 week shots I still felt exactly the same but my BW came back in the mid range's. Ive not had any done recently so I am due but will post them up when I do.

----------


## kesam1

I've been on Nebido for 18months and in a nutshell its great to have my life back. I'm on a nine week protocol and that keeps me just at the top end for tests taken at week 8. If I go longer than 9 week I turn into a moaning old woman. Its a great drug.

I feel like having a blast between tests maybe a little test E and some winny but I generally feel so good I dont want to mess things up.

----------


## marcus300

> I've been on Nebido for 18months and in a nutshell its great to have my life back. I'm on a nine week protocol and that keeps me just at the top end for tests taken at week 8. If I go longer than 9 week I turn into a moaning old woman. Its a great drug.
> 
> I feel like having a blast between tests maybe a little test E and some winny but I generally feel so good I dont want to mess things up.


That sounds great ^ 
welcome to the club  :Smilie: 
I am on 12 week protocol which keeps in the mid range which I am happy with, but 9 week sounds even better. How is it at maintaining your muscle tissue?

----------


## kesam1

Just to give a little history before I comment on Muscle retention.
I was diagnosed with diabetes 3.5 yrs ago and wrongly given a type 2 diagnosis. As such the only way I could lower my bs numbers was by diet and a lot of exercise as the prescribed metformin did nothing. For over year I didnt lose much weight but did a hell of a lot of exercise mostly aerobic and got good BS numbers which didnt help as the Docs then thought it was the Metformin working. After over a year a nurse noticed that I just didnt look like a typical type 2 and sent for more tests and low and behold I was a type 1 and put straight on Insulin . Educating myself on this a decided to try and work to minimise insulin usage and wrongly over cut my carbs and spent most of the last coulple of years in a massive calorific deficit and put my body into starve mode.

(Diabetes type 2 = Your body is insulin resistant Diabetes Type 1 = Your body doesnt produce insulin)

To answer your question I have maintained a lot of my muscle and strength which has to be down to the Nebido. If it hadnt have been for the nebido I am sure I would have a typical skinny/fat composition now. I do find the water retention slightly frustrating and the surge at week 2 post injection makes me moody but other than that NEBIDO ROCKS. 
Incidently the Test E and Winny temptation is to see if I can harden a little.

----------


## APIs

For those on Nebido, how does your libido compare now to when you were on Test Cyp etc.? Has there been any change, better/worse? Thanks…

----------


## APIs

> For those on Nebido, how does your libido compare now to when you were on Test Cyp etc.? Has there been any change, better/worse? Thanks


Anyone? Thanks...

----------


## kesam1

Sorry I was always on Nebido

----------


## marcus300

> For those on Nebido, how does your libido compare now to when you were on Test Cyp etc.? Has there been any change, better/worse? Thanks…


Nebido is the best HRT therapy ive ever had and there isnt anything what compares when we talk about libido etc.

----------


## APIs

> Nebido is the best HRT therapy ive ever had and there isnt anything what compares when we talk about libido etc.


Thanks! Now if it'll just get approved here in the US...

----------


## sirupate

> I just took my first dose of nebido today and am excited. I'm not too familiar with ACTH-yours seems high. Any thoughts? 
> Also, have you thought about supplementing DHEA?


Are you in a position to clarify for us....you list a USA location and are getting your first dose of nebido? Well, clarify if you can. Sounds like amazing stuff. Thanks,

sirp

----------


## kesam1

Just an update after some 4 week post imjection tests. A result of 11 (12 -28) 4 weeks after a full nebido injection my doc was shocked . I have been constantly at the 23 to 28 level at 8 weeks post injection previously and there has obviously been some changes. A feeling of general lethargy has returned but other than that I didn't feel to bad. The Doc has moved me up to 6 week injections and ordered testosterone and E2 tests just before my next injection. This guy is way ahead of most UK docs on TRT and fingers crossed I can get some arimidex prescribed after the tests if E2 is the problem. 
I love the Nebido and was very close to pulling the trigger on a blast but the last tests mean I have to get things in order before playing. Lets hope this could be the start of UK docs including E2 as part of TRT

----------


## Fred40

I can't believe this is not available in the US. Sounds like a much better protocol than Test E or C.

----------


## jimmy79

Got totaly side tracked from this forum with all this TEST in my body. Life is so much better you can't believe what a difference it has done to me.
First Nebido shot was on 28 October 2010. So its almost 1-year now.

Here is some before and after bloodwork for anyone interested.

*October 2010 (Before first shot):*

Somatomedin (IGF-1) (115-307): 184 ug/l
Total Test (231-781): 211 ng/dl
Free Test (5-16): 6 ng/dl
Estradiol (7-42): 19 pg/ml
Prolactin (4-18): 3.8 ng/ml
Progesterone (0.7-4.7): 1.3 nmol/l
SHBG (11-52): 19.8 nmol/l
DHEA-S (3.0-13): 4.4 umol/l
TSH (0.27-4.2): 1.24 uIU/ml
T4 (10-22): 17.7 pmol/l
Total PSA (0.0-4.0): 1.75 ng/ml
Cholesterol Total (2.8-4.9): 5.8 mmol/l
Trigliserides (0.5-1.6): 0.8 mmol/l
HDL (1.0-1.6): 1.3 mmol/l
LDL (1.6-2.9): 4.1 mmol/l
Fasting Glucose (3.3-6.0): 6.5 mmol/l
Homocystein (6.26-15.01): 11 umol/l


*September 2011 (1 Day before next Nebido shot: meaning Test/Estrogen levels should be at the lowest):*

Somatomedin (IGF-1) (115-307): 309 ug/l
Total Test (231-781): 571 ng/dl
Free Test (5-16): 18 ng/dl
Estradiol (7-42): 25 pg/ml
Prolactin (4-18): 8.8 ng/ml
Progesterone (0.7-4.7): 1.2 nmol/l
SHBG (11-52): 16.1 nmol/l
DHEA-S (3.0-13): 4.0 umol/l
TSH (0.27-4.2): 1.29 uIU/ml
T4 (10-22): 13.9 pmol/l
Total PSA (0.0-4.0): 2.42 ng/ml
Cholesterol Total (2.8-4.9): 4.4 mmol/l
Trigliserides (0.5-1.6): 0.74 mmol/l
HDL (1.0-1.6): 1.0 mmol/l
LDL (1.6-2.9): 3.1 mmol/l
Fasting Glucose (3.3-6.0): 5.0 mmol/l
Homocystein (6.26-15.01): 7 umol/l

*Other experiences:*
Acne!! almost as bad as in high school. Got this under control with a bit of detol in my bath and using NizShampoo on my upper body/face every day.
I only started this routine a month ago and I'm almost acne free!

I have a confession to make. In the past year I have only been to the gym around 50 times. Thats an average of once per week.

I have lost lots of body fat. I went from 20% to 12% BF.
(On the fancy electronic machine at the gym I went from 15% to 10% BF)
Weight went from 70kg to 72kg.

I went from 1 wife to 0 wife :-)

All in all I'm very happy with all the results!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Got totaly side tracked from this forum with all this TEST in my body. Life is so much better you can't believe what a difference it has done to me.
> First Nebido shot was on 28 October 2010. So its almost 1-year now.
> 
> Here is some before and after bloodwork for anyone interested.
> 
> *October 2010 (Before first shot):*
> 
> Somatomedin (IGF-1) (115-307): 184 ug/l
> Total Test (231-781): 211 ng/dl
> ...


lmao

thanks for the update

----------


## Brohim

Wait 1 minute! 1000/12 is only 83mg of test per week!

The lowest HRT dose of test ive seen is 100mg/week of test E or cyp and it's my understanding that test undeconate is lower mg for mg that e. hmmmm

But boy your igf-1 levels soared on this medicine. Looks like great stuff. And 900ng/dl is great too.

----------


## BigIce

It has been just over a week since my first Nebido shot and I already have better erections and my GF is loving the extra attention.

*What I would like to know is the actual half life of undeca to be able to understand it a bit better.*

According to the manufacturer we should be stable at around the 6 month mark, that tells my the half live is LONG
But if it peaks in only 10 days  :Hmmmm: 
I guess I just don´t understand these things yet

My doc put me on every 12 weeks, but I am going to have my second one in 6 weeks, then 10-12 depending on how I feel.

I am at day 10 now. Still very early but I feel good

----------


## jimmy79

I was taking the Nebido every 10 weeks but changed it to 9 because I could feel it running a bit low the last week every time. On 9 weeks I feel 100% right through.

The Nebido website says the release rate half-life is 90days+-40days. Whatever that means  :Smilie: 

Will be starting with Hcg soon.

----------


## Brohim

Keep us updated on the HCG . How many IU per week? I think Dr. Crisler has his patients shoot 500 iu per week 250 iu a day two day's before test shot.

----------


## BigIce

> *What I would like to know is the actual half life of undeca to be able to understand it a bit better.*


So how about that half life, any news?

----------


## PetrX

> Just to give a little history before I comment on Muscle retention.
> I was diagnosed with diabetes 3.5 yrs ago and wrongly given a type 2 diagnosis. As such the only way I could lower my bs numbers was by diet and a lot of exercise as the prescribed metformin did nothing. For over year I didnt lose much weight but did a hell of a lot of exercise mostly aerobic and got good BS numbers which didnt help as the Docs then thought it was the Metformin working. After over a year a nurse noticed that I just didnt look like a typical type 2 and sent for more tests and low and behold I was a type 1 and put straight on Insulin . Educating myself on this a decided to try and work to minimise insulin usage and wrongly over cut my carbs and spent most of the last coulple of years in a massive calorific deficit and put my body into starve mode.
> 
> (Diabetes type 2 = Your body is insulin resistant Diabetes Type 1 = Your body doesnt produce insulin)
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question I have maintained a lot of my muscle and strength which has to be down to the Nebido. If it hadnt have been for the nebido I am sure I would have a typical skinny/fat composition now. I do find the water retention slightly frustrating and the surge at week 2 post injection makes me moody but other than that NEBIDO ROCKS. 
> Incidently the Test E and Winny temptation is to see if I can harden a little.


exact thing happen to me ..i went from 225 lbs at 6% bf then after I suddenly dropped to 165 and they couldnt explain it since I was in afghan..came came and ran my own bw and I found my problem..type 1 not 2 ..now im back to 220 but at 7-8% bf and my dr found my test at 208.. now he gave me a script for test e but im curious about this nebido stuff

----------


## Brohim

> So how about that half life, any news?


14 days

----------


## BigIce

> 14 days


How can a drug with a 14 day half life be given every 3 months, just don´t make sense to me.

----------


## dec11

> How can a drug with a 14 day half life be given every 3 months, just don´t make sense to me.


well seemingly it works, so why question it?

----------


## jimmy79

Remember, the half life might be short but your body doesn't absorb everything at once. Nebido is test undeca mixed with castor oil for slow absorbtion.

----------


## jimmy79

The hcg , I'm going to try 100iu per day. Maby 200iu eod.

----------


## jaykalias

Is it possible to speak by email or phone?

----------


## Back In Black

It is possible to start your own thread rather than bump a 3 year old one.

----------


## jimmy79

So it's 2019, almost 2020. I've been on trt for what? 8+ years now. Feels like yesterday :-)

The only side effects I've been noticing the past years is that I'm always running hot (temperature wise)
Especially at night. I'm like a hot water bottle. Hot to the touch. Can anyone explain this? or have the same experience?

I'm taking trt once every 8 weeks. I'm not taking hcg or anything else. Just plain trt.

Any questions? :-)

-J

----------


## Gallowmere

> So it's 2019, almost 2020. I've been on trt for what? 8+ years now. Feels like yesterday :-)
> 
> The only side effects I've been noticing the past years is that I'm always running hot (temperature wise)
> Especially at night. I'm like a hot water bottle. Hot to the touch. Can anyone explain this? or have the same experience?
> 
> I'm taking trt once every 8 weeks. I'm not taking hcg or anything else. Just plain trt.
> 
> Any questions? :-)
> 
> -J


My temperature has been the same way. I was always warmer, even when hypo (normal temperature around 99.5). However, since being on TRT for years, its closer to 100.3. That may also have to do with how much damned food I have to eat now, and how often I have to do so to make it bearable. Im pretty much always in a postprandial state, except when sleeping.

----------


## jimmy79

My core temperature is normal. It's just my peripheral temperature that is always high. 

I do take a lot of ice cold showers which helps for a short period.

----------


## Quester

Perhaps your thyroid is running higher than is your normal, maybe you're more sensitive to it?

----------


## jimmy79

Fasting blood thyroid levels are normal.

Do you think thyroid levels could be spiking after every meal?

----------


## C27H40O3

> My temperature has been the same way. I was always warmer, even when hypo (normal temperature around 99.5). However, since being on TRT for years, its closer to 100.3. That may also have to do with how much damned food I have to eat now, and how often I have to do so to make it bearable. Im pretty much always in a postprandial state, except when sleeping.


My lady says Im like a damn heater in the bedroom. She stays under two blankets, I cant even stay under a sheet. I keep the house cold since being on 200mg Test weekly for TRT. We always arguing about the thermostat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gallowmere

> My lady says Im like a damn heater in the bedroom. She stays under two blankets, I cant even stay under a sheet. I keep the house cold since being on 200mg Test weekly for TRT. We always arguing about the thermostat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luckily my girlfriend always wears a bunch of clothes unless its 90+ outside, so this is never as issue for is. Thermostat stays at 65 and has been there since July.

----------

